# ممثله لبنانيه ترقص شبه عاريه لتجمع تبرعات لآطفال غزة



## coptic hero (7 فبراير 2010)

*.*​ 
*يصراحه مش عارف احييها على شعورها ولا اعلن لها خجلى من اللى عملته اتفرجوا على كم المبالغ اللى جمعتها فى لحظة واحده بصراحه شعور طيب من فنانه جميله تحياتى لها على اختيار مايوه جميل ههههههههه*​ 
*اضغط هنا لرؤيه الفضيحه*

http://www.4shared.com/file/216872434/8a5a14c2/_______.html​ 

*.*​


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ممثله لبنانيه تتعرى لجمع تبرعات لآطفال غزة*

نعمل ايه مثلا نتعرى كلنا عشان نجمع تبرعات لاطفال غزة بقا 

ايه التبرع ده هههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ممثله لبنانيه تتعرى لجمع تبرعات لآطفال غزة*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
مقلب جديد اخر حاجة
انا قولت الصوت دة جاى منين
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى ياهيرو على الخضة دى​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ممثله لبنانيه تتعرى لجمع تبرعات لآطفال غزة*

هههههههههههه
شكلك ناوى تموتى بسكتة قلبية ياهيرو
ههههههههههه
ميرسى على الخضة


----------



## coptic hero (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ممثله لبنانيه تتعرى لجمع تبرعات لآطفال غزة*



طحبوش قال:


> نعمل ايه مثلا نتعرى كلنا عشان نجمع تبرعات لاطفال غزة بقا
> 
> ايه التبرع ده هههههههههههههه


 

*ومهما اتعريت انت وانا يا طحبوش مش هانلم ربع اللى لمته وبعدين ممكن يجيلنا انفلونزا الخنازير*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ممثله لبنانيه تتعرى لجمع تبرعات لآطفال غزة*

*الفيديو مش شغال عندى*​


----------



## coptic hero (7 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ممثله لبنانيه تتعرى لجمع تبرعات لآطفال غزة*



tasoni queena قال:


> *الفيديو مش شغال عندى*​


 

*ده مش فيديو ده باوربوينت محتاج يكون عندك اوفيس بس ياللا حظك وحش بقى يا تاسونى*
*ربنا بيحبك*​


----------



## coptic hero (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ممثله لبنانيه تتعرى لجمع تبرعات لآطفال غزة*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *مقلب جديد اخر حاجة*
> *انا قولت الصوت دة جاى منين*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

*اى خدمه يا سوسو عايزة تانى ههههههههههه*


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2010)

ههههههه

حلوة يا كوبتك
​


----------



## جيلان (8 فبراير 2010)

*للاسف قريت ردود على ما الباور ينزل فالمفاجأة اتحرقت هههههههههههه
اال عطسة ال .. لا بس احلى حاجة فيه سنانه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 فبراير 2010)

*حرام عليك يا كوبتك هيرو
ضحكتنى على الآخر *


----------



## coptic hero (9 فبراير 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> *حرام عليك يا كوبتك هيرو*
> *ضحكتنى على الآخر *


 

*طيب كويس انك ضحكتى مش هاتجيبى بقا ال4جنيه اللى مستلفاهم منى ههههههههه*


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 فبراير 2010)

شكله كدة مقلب احمل على ضمانتك ولا ايه

ااااااااااااااه
دا مقلب هما اتخضوا اهه
انا ححمله ومش حدخض بقى ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (10 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> شكله كدة مقلب احمل على ضمانتك ولا ايه
> 
> ااااااااااااااه
> دا مقلب هما اتخضوا اهه
> انا ححمله ومش حدخض بقى ههههههههههههههههه


 

ده كلام برضه يا ديدى هو انا بتاع مقالب دى عيال بتستهبل هههههههههه حملى حملى وخليها على الله


----------



## coptic hero (10 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *للاسف قريت ردود على ما الباور ينزل فالمفاجأة اتحرقت هههههههههههه*
> *اال عطسة ال .. لا بس احلى حاجة فيه سنانه*


 

* حظك طلع حلو هههههههههه*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (10 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
مش عايزه اشوفه
شكله هيرعبنى
شكراااااا على الرعب​*


----------



## dodoz (10 فبراير 2010)

*كويس ان البتاع مش عاوز يشتغل عندى*
*باين عليييه مقلب حلوووو*​


----------



## coptic hero (10 فبراير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه​*
> *مش عايزه اشوفه*
> *شكله هيرعبنى*
> 
> *شكراااااا على الرعب*​


 

يا بنتى مافيش مقالب ولا حاجه هو انا بتاع الكلام ده


----------



## رانا (10 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (11 فبراير 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *كويس ان البتاع مش عاوز يشتغل عندى*
> 
> 
> *باين عليييه مقلب حلوووو*​


 

*ايه السعاده دى ان البتاع مش شغال  فاتك نص عمرك هههههههههه*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة


----------



## coptic hero (30 مارس 2010)

*شــــــــــــكــــرا نــــــــيرووووووو*​


----------

